# Jailbreak untethered Apple TV2 -iOS 5.1.1



## arobasefr (25 Mai 2012)

Le jailbreak untethered (SeasonPass 0.8.5) pour Apple TV2 5.0.1 (iOS 5.1.1 - 9B206f) 
est disponible ici


----------



## Lauange (25 Mai 2012)

Je suis justement en train de restaurer mon ATV2 pour l'appliquer.


----------



## arobasefr (26 Mai 2012)

arobasefr a dit:


> Le jailbreak untethered (SeasonPass 0.8.5) pour Apple TV2 5.0.1 (iOS 5.1.1 - 9B206f)
> est disponible ici



ça marche sur ATV2 sans problème

J'ai pu installer PLEX, Nito TV, Couchsurfer mais pas XMBC pour l'instant.


----------



## Gold28 (26 Mai 2012)

J'en déduis que le jailbreak de l'ATV3 n'est pas près de sortir....


----------



## Lauange (27 Mai 2012)

arobasefr a dit:


> ça marche sur ATV2 sans problème
> 
> J'ai pu installer PLEX, Nito TV, Couchsurfer mais pas XMBC pour l'instant.



Oui, cela fonctionne. Je vais tester couchsurfer.


----------

